# Riding in the Rain



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Depending on the footing, how wet and soft it gets, how easily the horses sink into it or tear it up. It could cause the horse to slip or pull something if they sink in it. It can make it harder to level it back out after riding. 

Generally we don't ride during the rain. Only if we are already out riding and it starts to rain. I don't care to get rained on and it isn't the best for tack. After a rain? Sure, if it's not slippery or soupy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't ride in the rain only because I don't want to take care of leather tack that has gotten wet. :lol: So I avoid it if I can. 

Kinda depends on what type of ground you have. Ground with more "clay" to it will become greasy and slippery when wet. 

Barns may not want people riding in the rain because it can "tear up" grass on the trails. If you have pavement trails, pavement is even more slippery for horses when wet.

You'd have to ride in fairly deep mud before you are going to make a horse pull/strain a muscle. Of course, unless they'd slip.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I use the indoor , when its wet. I don't need an insurance claim


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

beau159 said:


> You'd have to ride in fairly deep mud before you are going to make a horse pull/strain a muscle. Of course, unless they'd slip.


We've rode in areas, not arenas, like river banks, sloughs, and farmers fields when not planted, that would pull your boots off if you walked through them but we do try to avoid riding them when like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Generally if it's more of a light rain and no wind, the horses will deal with the footing. It's when the wind picks up the horse's natural inclination is to turn rump to the wind. Doesn't make for a good ride.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Some barns may feel that horses riding on the arena surface will increase maintenance efforts. Others may be afraid of injury to horses or riders.

Working ranch horses must work in all kinds of weather and live in it when they are not working. When not working, these horses can adjust their activities depending on how they perceive the surface they are on. When working, it is the responsibility of the rider to make sure the horse is not asked to move in an unsafe manner.

Depending on the soil, there are other things to consider besides slipping. I've know both clay and snow to ball up under a horse's hooves -- especially when wearing shoes. This made them unstable as though they were wearing platform shoes with rounded edges. Sometimes, this simply called for a cleaning. If it balled up continuously, it was better to stop riding.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If we didn't ride in the rain here, we wouldn't ride all winter! 

Sand/pea gravel outdoor arenas are generally just fine to ride in the rain/just after. I have never had an issue W/T/C in wet sand footing. 

My last barn had an outdoor with hogs fuel that didn't drain well, I couldn't ride in it in the winter, we'd sink and slip. Granted, my horse slips in hogs fuel whether it's wet or not, don't know why anyone uses it for footing...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do you have that red clay soil? that stuff makes like lubricants when it's wet.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

We ride in the rain and I HATE IT. After it's rained for a day or so, there are two spots in our arena that get waterlogged and the horses freak out there, lose their footing every once in a while, jig-jag around trying to avoid puddles. It's a mess. I much prefer a dry arena.


----------



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

I think others have it right - most of the bigger So Cal barns have performance-type footing and when you ride in it wet, it tears up the footing and presents an added liability in the case of injury. I'm in south OC, and most of the big barns here "seal" outdoor arenas prior to any major rain by using a giant roller that compresses the top layer of the arenas. 

I personally will ride in a sprinkle or light rain, so long as it's not dangerously windy. My horses aren't goofy in the wind for the wind's sake, but we have a lot of trees and we're situated in a narrow, deep-ish box canyon, so leaves, twigs and other small debris can pose a hazard.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, people in LA freak out at a drop of rain.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

wow the seal the arenas.. that's such an interesting idea! I remember last winter there was a day it rained pretty bad and at this one barn, you couldn't ride for 2-3 days after.. (or at least the arenas were closed). Such a bummer and the horses really need to get out and stretch their legs too. (I mean, it's Los Angeles... they don't get much room in general, turn outs are just small 20x20 (or so?) boxes... many people will send their horse on 'vacation' to a pasture somewhere from time to time just to mix it up)

Don't get me wrong, i much prefer NOT riding in the rain - but it was such a contradiction to me to see how it works here with the uncovered arenas and then hear other people talk about their rides in the rain so casually.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

The only thing I worry about riding in the rain is staying comfy and dry.

Oilskin coat


----------



## paulflynn12 (Nov 13, 2014)

I really like walking in the rain with my horse.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

:lol: If I didn't ride in the rain then I'd hardly ever ride!! Welcome to the not so sunny UK!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

usandpets said:


> We've rode in areas, not arenas, like river banks, sloughs, and farmers fields when not planted, that would pull your boots off if you walked through them but we do try to avoid riding them when like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's exactly what I meant by "deep mud". :wink: Especially farmer's fields! The horses sink way more than the tractors, simply because so much weight is distributed in 4 little hooves.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Get the horse a riding blanket for rain, and youreself some rain gear and you will be all fine 
We always ride in rain unless the heavens open the gates, then we just leave it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My Grandmother always said, "You aren't made of sugar, you won't melt in the rain!"

I can see no reason for not riding in the rain, horses rarely slip right over and cope with mud well.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I ride in the rain at the beach or at home as long as I have a decent path from the barn to the road and the shoulder isn't flooded or super sloppy. I don't want to slip anymore than I want my horse to and unfortunately the grounds out here don't drain well and nasty standing water is everywhere, and when it finally dries there are unmanageable crusty dirt holes beyond ankle deep.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I used to make a point of riding in the rain when showing as we can not order perfect weather for show days, this sometimes got me first place ribbons because my horses would work and behaved well and other horses got upset because they got their feet wet. As my husband said about some horses one rainy show day "those prima donnas don't want to get their petticoats wet".
At one show I rode in the pouring rain and I could see by the tracks that the preceeding horses were cutting a corner because of a big puddle there. I put my horse right at it (sand ring), he hesitated, seeing the track avoiding the puddle and I said yes and he made a perfect corner. After my class the Judge told me I was the only one who rode an accurate pattern.
As far as hacking, if it's not a real thunderstorm I sometimes ride in the rain, a gentle rain means no bugs or flys.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't mind riding in the rain unless it's a torrential downpour or the ground is really getting wet. Most of the barns I've been to weren't too fond of people riding in an outdoor arena when it's wet as it disrupts the footing. Their barn, their business so I'd respect that. As long as there wasn't collecting water I'd still ride. I don't like riding past a walk in grass if it's raining more than a drizzle because the risk of slipping seems to high. I also don't ride in the grass when it's muddy as most folks don't like their grass being torn up. There was a girl at my old barn that went tearing through the jump field one day when everything was soaking wet and she produced a mud hole that basically lasted all winter. Everyone else was more than slightly ticked off!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have no problems with an easy trail ride in a light rain, assuming I'm bareback or using tack I don't mind getting wet. For safety reasons, I won't take chances really working my horse in unstable footing and see no benefit to potentially tearing up my arena footing. I sure as heck won't be out in even the slightest drizzle in my current prized-possession of a saddle, lol.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so spoiled. Our arena is covered.

The only times I've ridden in the rain were when I got caught in it on trails, or when I am riding back to the barn from the arena. I walk if it's pouring really hard. It's not worth rushing back to the barn to keep dry if you slip and the horse gets hurt. If it's not too bad, I'll pick up a sitting trot on the way back.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Clava said:


> :lol: If I didn't ride in the rain then I'd hardly ever ride!! Welcome to the not so sunny UK!


I used to call my instructor to make sure we were still on for my lesson before I drove 30 miles....she would say, "Where I come from (England), this is a bright, sunshiny DAY!!" So, we rode in the rain. 

At the dressage barn where I rode for years, we rode right through the puddles in her outdoor ring.


----------

